# Well this was tasty! (Alcohol)



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Traditionally I spend the night at daughter's on Halloween when she hands out candy.

She had a surprise autumn drink that was really good.

It had apple bourbon, cider, lemon juice, and Ginger Ale, garnished with an apple slice and cinnamon stick. It tasted like good cider.

Aww, I see an edge of her little brown & white bunny in the photo. He’s in trouble. He disappeared from the porch. She discovered he learned to open the wet bar cabinet door and hop inside before the door closed again.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The bunny is adorable.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

He's just looking for a girl bunny.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Were there a lot of children out this year?

I may have to try your cocktail.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> Were there a lot of children out this year?
> 
> I may have to try your cocktail.


We only had three groups. in previous years the doorbell rang almost constantly.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Traditionally I spend the night at daughter's on Halloween when she hands out candy.
> 
> She had a surprise autumn drink that was really good.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I am trying it right now minus the lemon juice and trimmings. So just bourbon and cider.

It really is a very tasty drink.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am trying it right now minus the lemon juice and trimmings. So just bourbon and cider.
> 
> It really is a very tasty drink.


We had apple bourbon. I don’t like alcohol smell or taste but these were yummy. Im looking forward to eggnog with a bit of Southern Comfort. Ohhh, maybe I do like alcohol.


----------



## julianash (Aug 24, 2021)

I don't like alcohol either, but imagining it with this mix of fruits, I imagine it to be vert tasty.


----------

